# Girl in the Dish Network promo



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Who is the girl in the Dish Network promo during commercial breaks (I think the promo is about PPV but I'm not sure). There's the Earth in the background, and at the end of the commercial, she kind of zaps off the screen. She's HOT!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

She almost makes me want to order PPV 

Yes she is hot. About time Dish realized sex sells


----------



## J Rath (Apr 14, 2002)

She got me to sign up for those PPV emails!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> About time Dish realized sex sells.
> *


Damn right...
I wonder how long it will be before we can order an Adult PPV?
Knowing how greedy Charlie is I bet he will probably charge as much as 12 Bucks a show.

 :lol: :hurah: :rolling:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

She's my mistress. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Are we talking about the same one who shows up with the guy behind the 'newsdesk' on those feeds they show at satellite stores?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STXJim _
> *
> 
> Damn right...
> ...


In Canada on Bell Express VU it is possible to order Adulp PPVs


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

On Next Months Charlie Chat:

This Month, we have a special prize. The first person to answer this question correctly wins a date with Dish Girl! =)


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Have you guys seen some of the Q3 promotional brochures and ad slicks supplied to retailers, especially "free dish"? They both have a different model posing on the ground with one knee bent wearing a strapless dress although she does have a red sweater-vest on. Anyways, these are the co-op approved ads we are supposed to be using. I hope people notice the satellite system and not just her legs/


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought, WOW, Dish finally got a hot sexy blonde gal to do a Dish commercial, and thought Dish is transforming itself.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

You thought WOW?!?!?
Are you making a pun on the new brochures and add campaign?


----------



## andyf (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd like to see her on the info channel 101. Then I can watch her all day!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I bet Dish is trying to build a collection of girls so maybe someday you will see an issue of Playboy called "The Girls Of Dish"


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey I want Laurie back on 101!


And the girla t the newsdsk with a guy is probably Tanya Memme of DirecTV. Dish once had a news show with Laurie Farkas but it has been ages since she was on and even longer since she had a sidekick


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

DirecTv eat your heart out, lol. Lets see if DirecTv does the same with their ad campaigns. Follow the leader.


----------

